# my cat peed in my tub!!, and now pooped in my tub!!



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

well I guess if he's going to do it anywhere, other than his litter box, the bathtub will work :yikes 

I think the reason is because he ends up getting litter in there. When he goes into his litter box, he then jumps through the shower curtain into the tub (don't ask me why), and ends up getting litter in the tub.

I clean his litter box everday, but I don't clean the litter of out the tub every day because it's just pieces, and I don't use that shower.

Well a few weeks ago I saw a stream of pee in the tub!!!!!!!!!!!!! I figured he did it because of the litter, or gawd knows why else.

So now I've been keeping the tub pretty clean, but yesterday I saw poops in there!!!

What the heck. Is he just a goofball or is there some health issues I need to be concerned with here?

This is Sampson... I've had him since June 13th, and he's been a great cat since  A most adorable cat by far...


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Ive read about this alot on here. There doesnt seem to be any explination for it.
One of my guys will pee and poop in the bath tub. I dont know who, and so instead I just have to ensure the bathroom door is kept shut.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

Zalensia said:


> Ive read about this alot on here. There doesnt seem to be any explination for it.
> One of my guys will pee and poop in the bath tub. I dont know who, and so instead I just have to ensure the bathroom door is kept shut.


but hey, I'd love it if he peed and pooped in the bathtub, that would be great, no litter!!, and it would clean up every day, LOL!! I don't use that bathroom, so it's not so bad... I wonder if I can get him to start using the toilet


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

My Ace did that.

So I put a little water in the tub....just enough to get the bottom wet....and he hasn't done it since.

It was a spare bathroom and I kept the door closed....but when we had guests over, the door stays open and he would use it then. So I was horrified when my mom told me she had to pick up a turd out of the tub!

Thank goodness it was my mom since she has cats and dogs and understands they can be odd at times! Right now, she's having issues with her cat who is pooping on the litter catcher mat outside of the litter box. Not too sure on why that is!


----------



## naifwaif (Jul 28, 2005)

My best friend had a little cat who was an indoor/outdoor, and did not have a litterbox. If she wanted to pee when indoors, she would do it in the tub- right over the drain. No spills, no mess... it was kind of cool. She only pooped in the tub once, and it was right on the drain.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

My Cleveland used to do this. I bought a deep litter box and no more accidents. Well that's a fib. He did pee in the sink one day when I was cleaning his box. A boy's gotta go!


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

newigal said:


> If your cat has stopped using the cat litter box, please take kitty to the vet for a thorough checkup to make certain there's no medical issue.
> 
> When your cat urinates in the tub, do you see any blood? Even if you don't, eliminate medical causes as the reason why.
> 
> ...


thanks newigal... I took him to the vet yesterday but the vet didn't do anything?? I'm so **** confused?? He couldn't get a urine sample cause Sammy had no pee?, and he just told me to bring him back with a poop sample to make sure his coccidia had cleared up since I got him two months ago from the shelter. ... but he didn't do anything for a urine test?, I'm confused. He felt him all over, and said he seemed to be fine and thought it was a behavioral thing, sigh.

So anyway, I wake up today and there is more poop in the tub, argggggggggggggggh!! I have NO idea!! So I cleaned the bathroom today and thought I woud just put the litter box in the tub and see what happens... maybe he just likes the tub!! (I dont use it anyway, cause I have a back bathroom). So he goes into his litterbox that's now sitting in the tub... he pees in the litterbox okay, but the weird thing was, he was trying to cover his pee from rubbing the tub??, huh?? He was rubbing the top rim of the litterbox as to cover his pee, and then he started rubbing the tub sides too?, as to cover something. 

I'm confused!!!!!!!!!!!!! HELP!! What is this cat looking for!!!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan does this in protest I guess when his litter gets a lil smelly and I haven't noticed  If he ever has diarrhoea he sometimes does it too.

It's kinda like my own lil wake up call for a complete clean and change of his litter tray 

Only other thing I'd say is that if you have a covered litter tray try taking lid off - it may be the enclosed sapce kitty doesn't like 

Hayley x x


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Sarah used to do that when she had her anal gland infection. Definately get kitty to the vet.


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

wow, i am having the same problem... one of my 3 girls likes to poop and occasionally pee in tub. now we keep bathroom door shut but now she poops on basement floor right by litter box. we have 4 boxes for 3 cats, all in different areas of basement, 2 covered, 2 not. they eat mostly grain-free wet and some high quality dry... i use yesterday's news, i try to keep the boxes scooped out.... *sigh*

i am at my wits end! we are going to try experimenting with different textured litter and perhaps an empty box... i think she may just like smooth surfaces. as far as a vet visit goes, she eats like a pig and seems healthy in every way. i'm trying to get my fiance to take her in (she's his cat).


----------

